# Turds



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

I heard recently that Alex Ferguson receives two turds a week in the post.....
What id like to know is - who is sending the other one? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Me


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ant have you been on the sherbert dibdabs again bud?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ewwww :lol:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> Ant have you been on the sherbert dibdabs again bud?


Gaz, ive moved up from the dib-dabs.... im on the space dusssst now....


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

It was my dog 

Good boy!!!


----------



## EVO-RBD (Mar 8, 2006)

:lol:


----------

